# At risk of being called an enabler



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

There is an Eddy Merckx Titanium framed complete bike listed on eBay right now.

Seat Tube - 58 ; top tube 57.5.


Anyone? ....................


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Go to He##...........

My size......& I can't do it.

LOL

Len


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*I*



Len J said:


> Go to He##...........
> 
> My size......& I can't do it.
> 
> ...



know...I'm staring at it OVER and OVER again...DAMMIT..TMB.....


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

My size.. I had wanted a Merckx Ti bike before....hmmm

But a newbie ebayer though


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Go for it*

I have an Ex and it's a great bike. Previous Ti ride was a Litespeed Vortex and I also have a C40. I ride the Ex the most.


kdub said:


> My size.. I had wanted a Merckx Ti bike before....hmmm
> 
> But a newbie ebayer though


----------

